# Dishwasher - top rack no water pressure



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Frigidaire Ultra Quiet III


Just names and not a model#.

http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.

Then we can see what style d/w you have 

jeff.


----------



## jbomber (Dec 16, 2006)

Jeff1,
I don't have a Model # for this is a portable dishwasher (Frigidaire Ultra Quiet III) that I am wanting to buy out of the newspaper. It features delayed start, pot scrubber, normal and light wash, extra water heat, etc. 
I would think that the question regarding the basic function of how the water pressure reaches the top rack is generic to all dishwashers. None of the jets are clogged and water pressure to the lower rack is strong, but the amount of water coming out of the top to feed the top sprayer arm is just a trickle. I know this because when I open the door I can see that the sprayer arm had not moved. Then I put a glass upright on the top shelf to see how much water is coming out of the top port and after several minutes the glass only has about an inch of water in it, when it should be overflowing. Certainly not enough water or pressure to cause the top sprayer arm to rotate.

So would this be a water intake valve problem, a pump problem, or a possible clog somewhere between the pump and the top port?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I would think that the question regarding the basic function of how the water pressure reaches the top rack is generic to all dishwashers


It might be if all the d/w's where the same....each manufacture is different and each manufacture has 2,3,4 different styles as well.



> None of the jets are clogged and water pressure to the lower rack is strong, but the amount of water coming out of the top to feed the top sprayer arm is just a trickle. I know this because when I open the door I can see that the sprayer arm had not moved. Then I put a glass upright on the top shelf to see how much water is coming out of the top port and after several minutes the glass only has about an inch of water in it, when it should be overflowing. Certainly not enough water or pressure to cause the top sprayer arm to rotate.


Model# tells all....but many Frigidaire d/w's do not use both spray arms at the same time....approx 80% is lower and the upper only turns 20% of the time.



> So would this be a water intake valve problem, a pump problem, or a possible clog somewhere between the pump and the top port?


Could be any of these or more.
Might be close to this mystery model...
http://www.applianceaid.com/frigidaire-new.html

jeff.


----------



## jbomber (Dec 16, 2006)

*Thanks Jeff1*

:thumbup:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Your welcome, Happy Holidays! 

jeff.


----------

